# New here - going through things!



## ai_hawk (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello community. 
I am new here. Just going through some heavy stuff and thought I would ask fellow experienced people here for some advice.
I hope to also help in return, if I can.

Nice to be here. 

P.S - seems I cannot create any posts on the main forums (even though I am registered/activated) except for this area?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

It takes a while for TAM logistics to approve you (usually several hours).

Welcome.......


----------



## ai_hawk (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you. Still seems nothing from the approval process and the email address to the admin team bounced back.


----------



## Aloneinmyworld (Oct 7, 2018)

Welcome! I'm new here as well.


----------

